# Returning uber Xchange lease



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

anybody return an uber lease at the end of the lease or prior to it? What happened?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Gave mine back right after I was legally able to. Nothing happened except I got my deposit back.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Gave mine back right after I was legally able to. Nothing happened except I got my deposit back.


Mine's ending soon.

What was the process like?

How much of an inspection did they do?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

New2This said:


> Mine's ending soon.
> What was the process like?
> How much of an inspection did they do?


Easy, took it back to the dealership, signed a cease paper, they did a walk around the car, and that was it. lol


----------

